# Please, stop automatically adding OTA channels to my lineup



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

This is super annoying... I'll just randomly see a bunch of new OTA channels added to the guide, most of which my antenna can't even pull in, and I don't want any of them anyway. I am a simple man with simple needs, and I just need the "-1" channels for ABC, CBS, FOX, PBS, and NBC. And those are already selected. 

If new channels are discovered, give me a message, but don't add them to my list of channels, please!

/rant over


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I believe channels do not get added or deleted on OTA as often than on cable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

New channels usually have a message. If that's not enough, then make the channels you watch Favorites. Change the guide display to Favorites. New channels are never favorites, so you can ignore any channel change messages. BTW, the message usually contains a link to the Channel List where you can uncheck the channel.

I have a Premiere configured for OTA and cable. It has 64 channels in the OTA list. I receive zero. TiVo doesn't care.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> New channels usually have a message. If that's not enough, then make the channels you watch Favorites. Change the guide display to Favorites. New channels are never favorites, so you can ignore any channel change messages. BTW, the message usually contains a link to the Channel List where you can uncheck the channel.
> 
> I have a Premiere configured for OTA and cable. It has 64 channels in the OTA list. I receive zero. TiVo doesn't care.


I'll look into that! The problem with the current pop-up message is that I'm not always the one who sees the pop-up, and no one else here knows how to go in to the settings to remove them. I just think they chose the wrong default action.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> I'll look into that! The problem with the current pop-up message is that I'm not always the one who sees the pop-up, and no one else here knows how to go in to the settings to remove them. I just think they chose the wrong default action.


As with most TiVo messages, the important part is shown only if you scroll to the bottom.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

So, related question... Let's say that I only display a selected Favorites channel list as suggested. Then one day, some Austin channels (which I can't pull in with my antenna) get added. I won't see these show up, and a kidor my wife may just ignore any messages, so I don't know the Austin channels were added - what happens to One Passes that aren't limited to a single channel, like my "NFL Playoff" one I created recently? Will it potentially try to record from the Austin channels?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> So, related question... Let's say that I only display a selected Favorites channel list as suggested. Then one day, some Austin channels (which I can't pull in with my antenna) get added. I won't see these show up, and a kidor my wife may just ignore any messages, so I don't know the Austin channels were added - what happens to One Passes that aren't limited to a single channel, like my "NFL Playoff" one I created recently? Will it potentially try to record from the Austin channels?


First, a checked channel is included in Search, so a new channel gets included. I frequently look at My Channels. to check C-SPAN or TBS. With only 20 Favorites and 30 My Channels, something new get spotted. I have one TiVo that's used by my sister when she visits. It has 100 My Channels.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> First, a checked channel is included in Search, so a new channel gets included. I frequently look at My Channels. to check C-SPAN or TBS. With only 20 Favorites and 30 My Channels, something new get spotted. I have one TiVo that's used by my sister when she visits. It has 100 My Channels.


Ah, so I can't just safely ignore newly added channels then, because there's a chance that upcoming recordings WILL potentially include them. I'll stick with my current approach then, which is to leave all channels in the guide, so that I'll see the new channels as soon as possible.


----------



## dmeyer (Aug 10, 2006)

I would like to echo the sentiments of the OP. But I am a Cable subscriber. Specifically, Comcast Xfinity. For example if Xfinity adds a new channel to their lineup that I am not a subscriber to, my Roamio Premiere automatically adds it to my lineup. At the very least, I would like Tivo to run a check against the channel tuning capability through my CableCard, and if no signal is received, don't add it to my lineup!!! Also, make an option during Guided Setup to scan the channel lineup and only select the channels that I can receive. Instead, I have to manually go through my lineup and reconcile it with the Xfinity My Account app to unselect the channels that are not in my subscription. This should be a no-brainer!!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Setting for all channels will not work properly. You need to verify what channels are working or not, if you want that channel. Uncheck those that are not working or unwanted. Tivo will not record from them. Be sure Guide options Channels is set to My channels.

Tivo will try to record from a checked channel even though there is no signal. 

When you get messages that channel(s) were added, verify (in Live TV) it works (and if wanted), and if not uncheck it. It can be pretty quick. 
Tune to the new channel, Unwanted? Press Select, (mini-guide comes up), press Left to highlight the channel column, Select, then select Remove channel.


----------



## dmeyer (Aug 10, 2006)

ThAtbtO, this process of verifying and unselecting becomes tedious when a customer is on a large cable system that adds/changes its massive list of 1000+ channel lineup nearly every week, such as Comcast midwest systems. When these channels get constantly automatically added (especially the encrypted ones) and then the TiVo starts recording the unreadable signal, it is infuriating.

There needs to be some logic built into the added channel mechanism. If the tuner can't receive the channel, don't add it to my lineup! Or ask for the user's permission first.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dmeyer said:


> ThAtbtO, this process of verifying and unselecting becomes tedious when a customer is on a large cable system that adds/changes its massive list of 1000+ channel lineup nearly every week, such as Comcast midwest systems. When these channels get constantly automatically added (especially the encrypted ones) and then the TiVo starts recording the unreadable signal, it is infuriating.
> 
> There needs to be some logic built into the added channel mechanism. If the tuner can't receive the channel, don't add it to my lineup! Or ask for the user's permission first.


It may be a daunting task but what was previously quoted allows you to tackle them 1 channel at a time, and you do not need to remember what channels, then to Channels list, etc.
\
With Guide options set for "Channels: I receive" and the Tivo software running v20.7+ (v21.8+, Hydra/TE4) would be different.

I would start with the lowest channel number available, perhaps its 2.

In Live TV, tune to a channel with ChUp, until you encounter one not working, unwanted or another language (ie. spanish)
Press CLEAR to clear out any Tivo dialog box.
Press Select (This brings up a Mini-guide)
Press LEFT arrow to get to the Channel column (1 or 2 times)
Select "Remove Channel" to remove that channel. (or Favorite for favorites list)
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dmeyer said:


> ThAtbtO, this process of verifying and unselecting becomes tedious when a customer is on a large cable system that adds/changes its massive list of 1000+ channel lineup nearly every week, such as Comcast midwest systems. When these channels get constantly automatically added (especially the encrypted ones) and then the TiVo starts recording the unreadable signal, it is infuriating.
> 
> There needs to be some logic built into the added channel mechanism. If the tuner can't receive the channel, don't add it to my lineup! Or ask for the user's permission first.


I'm surprised that Comcast is changing channels that often in the Midwest. We rarely get changes here (they just dropped Fuse - not sure what that one was).

Scott


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> This is super annoying... I'll just randomly see a bunch of new OTA channels added to the guide, most of which my antenna can't even pull in, and I don't want any of them anyway. I am a simple man with simple needs, and I just need the "-1" channels for ABC, CBS, FOX, PBS, and NBC. And those are already selected.
> 
> If new channels are discovered, give me a message, but don't add them to my list of channels, please!
> 
> /rant over


agreed!
What gets me is the other day my Tivos let me know they've deleted 5 OTA stations and added 3. The 5 they removed are legit. A low powered station changed frequencies (they had to) and PSIP (from 16 to 14) so Tivo added the 14's 6 months ago. They just removed the 16's. But they also added a low powered translator that is...oh 175 miles from the market. Its a translator of ABC in Brainerd (where the lake house is ironically) but its low powered (and in the Mankato market there is a low powered RF16 that has other stations). But they got added.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe somebody needs to see if KMTTG can be run from a Raspberry Pi to monitor the channel list and auto-hide new channels.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

I have a Roamio Basic that I only use OTA right now, and they add channels at random that are 3 STATES away from me! There's no way any antenna could get those, even one of those china special "we are so good, we can pick up stations from the other side of the Earth" antennas.

Very annoying.


----------



## Bart100 (Jan 28, 2020)

BrettStah said:


> This is super annoying... I'll just randomly see a bunch of new OTA channels added to the guide, most of which my antenna can't even pull in, and I don't want any of them anyway. I am a simple man with simple needs, and I just need the "-1" channels for ABC, CBS, FOX, PBS, and NBC. And those are already selected.
> 
> If new channels are discovered, give me a message, but don't add them to my list of channels, please!
> 
> /rant over


I have the same problem, which is annoying, and I have to go into the channels list about twice a month to check off unwanted channels. What's worse, is now my Tivo is adding 58-1 PBS which I don't receive, and taking off 58-1 Fox which I do receive. Just tonight I missed a show because this happened.


----------

